# A Class cab door trim removal



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone removed the cab inner door trim on their A Class. I can see one screw on the back edge near to the lock but I can't see any other fixings.

Does the rubber trim around the door hold the panel on similar to the side hab. door?

I want to get at the door locking mechanism to see if I can make up a manual locking system as when we're outside on the other side with awning out the side door is vulnerable as it is only locked by the central locking.


----------

